# [Geloest]Guest Additions installieren

## Hanisch

Hallo,

ich habe mir Gentoo in VirtualBox 4.04 unter aptosid installiert.

Wie installiere ich nun die Guest Additions? Ich kann mit mc im Mountpoint  /media keinen Eintrag finden.

Gruß

Ch. HanischLast edited by Hanisch on Tue Apr 05, 2011 11:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

ich vermute mal, du hast das iso-image mit den guest-additions in die vm eingebunden?

Dann musst du vermutlich noch die cd mounten.

Alternative: die gentoo paketverwaltung hat ein paket namens "virtualbox-guest-additions", das sollte alles enthalten was du brauchst.

----------

## Hanisch

Hallo,

[quote="Christian99"]Dann musst du vermutlich noch die cd mounten.

[/quote]

Ja, genau das möchte ich wissen, wie das geht. Die Guest Addition liegen im Host auf:

[code]/usr/share/virtualbox/VBoxGuestAdditions.iso[/code]

Bitte den Mount-Befehl in Gentoo!

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## misterjack

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

> Bitte den Mount-Befehl in Gentoo!

 

RTFM! Es ist ziemlich unverschämt, nicht vorher zu suchen! Wir kauen dir hier sicherlich nicht alles vor.

----------

## Christian99

man braucht deswegen nicht gleich (meiner Meinung nach) unfreundlich zu werden. der mount befehl geht so, wie woanders auch, schau dir mal das da an.

Aber persönlich würd ich dir trotzdem empfehlen, das gentoo paket zu nehmen.

----------

## Hanisch

Hallo,

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> man braucht deswegen nicht gleich (meiner Meinung nach) unfreundlich zu werden. der mount befehl geht so, wie woanders auch, schau dir mal das da an.
> 
> .

 

Bitte entschuldigt meine Ungeduld, aber ich finde einfach keinen Zugang zu dieser Mount-Problematik, wo eine Datei im Host auf einen Mount-Point im Gast zu mounten ist.

Es wäre wirklich nett, wenn jemand das am konkreten Beispiel mir mal zeigen würde.

Danke.

Was bewirkt denn eigentlich Geräte -> Gasterweiterungen installieren...

Sonst hatte ich immer in /media/cdrom den Mount-Point stehen.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

PS: Die  *Quote:*   

>  ... 

  Sache wird bei mir  nicht angezeigt?  - Ok. es war der BBCode deaktiviert.

----------

## Marlo

 *tux  # cat /etc/make.conf | grep virtual wrote:*   

> 
> 
> INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev virtualbox vmmouse"
> 
> 

 

 *tux # emerge app-emulation/virtualbox app-emulation/virtualbox-additions app-emulation/virtualbox-extpack-oracle app-emulation/virtualbox-modules x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox -pv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

 *tux ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/modules | grep vbox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> modules="${modules} vboxdrv"
> 
> 

 

start Vbox 

Maschine

ändern

Massenspeicher

Atribute>CD/DVD-Laufwerke>Virtuelles-CD-DVD-ROM-Laufwerk aufsetzen>IDE-Controller>/usr/share/virtualbox/VBoxGuestAdditions.iso

OK

Have fun

----------

## Hanisch

[quote="Marlo"] *tux  # cat /etc/make.conf | grep virtual wrote:*   

> 
> 
> INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev virtualbox vmmouse"
> 
> 

 

Leider sagt mir das für mein Problem nichts. Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen, wie man /usr/share/virtualbox/VBoxGuestAdditions.iso aus dem Host im Gast nun mounted.

Die Einstellungen in VirtualBox sind schon geschehen und werden in Geräte -> CD/DVD-Laufwerke als VBoxGuestAdditions.iso auch angezeigt.

Ich möchte nämlich die GuestAdditions zur VirttualBox 4.04 passend installieren und nicht von den Gentoo-Quellen.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Marlo

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen, wie man /usr/share/virtualbox/VBoxGuestAdditions.iso aus dem Host im Gast nun mounted.
> 
> 

 

usr/share/virtualbox/VBoxGuestAdditions.iso wird nicht im Gast gemountet sondern in der VBox, die auf den Host zugreift.

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Einstellungen in VirtualBox sind schon geschehen und werden in Geräte -> CD/DVD-Laufwerke als VBoxGuestAdditions.iso auch angezeigt.
> 
> 

 

Dann ist die VBoxGuestAdditions.iso installiert.

Grüße

Ma

----------

## Hanisch

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dann ist die VBoxGuestAdditions.iso installiert.
> 
> 

 

Aha, das habe ich bisher noch nicht gewußt. Ich war immer der Meinung, daß ich aus /media/cdrom im Gast heraus die GuestAdditions händisch installieren muß. Daher darf ich Deine Aussage anzweifeln.

Aber weiß denn  niemand, wie man die so nebenbei erwähnte Sache nun mounted?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Marlo

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

>  Ich ... Meinung... Deine anzweifeln. 

 

dann bist du hier falsch und solltest  hier klicken.

----------

## misterjack

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> man braucht deswegen nicht gleich (meiner Meinung nach) unfreundlich zu werden.

 

Bei dieser Arroganz des Threadstarters, sich in die Materie nicht einzulesen und sich hier alles vorkauen lassen möchte, bin ich (meiner Meinung nach) freundlich geblieben  :Smile: 

----------

## Christian99

äh, ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob jetzt wirklich schon alles fertig ist, wenn man nur die cd einlegt.

also erstens mounten:

```
mount <device> <mountpunkt>
```

 ganz einfach, wie überall sonst auch, und wie in den links nachzulesen.

2. Version 4.0.4 der Additions ist auch in Gentoo enthalten, aber keyword-masked. zum unmaskieren einfach in die /etc/portage/package.keyword eintragen. Siehe hier

ich denke es reicht, wenn du in der virtullen Maschine app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions installierst. wenn du eine grafische oberfläche (X) in deiner virtuellen maschine verwendest, dann solltest du in die /etc/make.conf INPUT_DEVICES="virtualbox" und VIDEO_DEVICES="virtualbox" eintragen, wenn du kein x hast, ist das denke ich unnötig.

----------

## Jimini

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> wenn du eine grafische oberfläche (X) in deiner virtuellen maschine verwendest, dann solltest du in die /etc/make.conf INPUT_DEVICES="virtualbox" und VIDEO_DEVICES="virtualbox" eintragen, wenn du kein x hast, ist das denke ich unnötig.

 

Korrekt. Via Portage (emerge virtualbox-guest-additions) geht's meiner Meinung nach wesentlich schneller und unkomplizierter, ich habs gestern erst auf 3 VMs gemacht. Im Kernel muss allerdings das Laden von Modulen unterstützt sein.

MfG Jimini

----------

## Hanisch

Hallo,

jetzt habe ich erst mal den Mount-Befehl herausgefunden nach http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=15679

Der springende Punkt war das Device /dev/scd0

```
# mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom
```

Damit konnte ich dann die GuestAdditions installieren mit:

```
# sh ./VBoxLinuxAdditions.run
```

Leider fehlt unter Gentoo DKMS und auch  schlug die Installation eigentlich fehl.

```

...

* Building the main Guest Additions module ...                         ok

* Building the shared folder support module ...                        ok

* Building the OpenGL support module ...                               ok

* Doing non-kernel setup of the Guest Additions                        !!

* Starting the Virtualbox Guest Additions ...

* modprobe vboxguest failed

...

```

Dann habe ich gemacht:

```
# emerge -av virtualbox-guest-additions
```

Das hat mir leider die GuestAdditions für VirtualBox 3.2.12 installiert. Und das hat über 2 Stunden gedauert.

Mein Problem. die GuestAdditions für die VirtualBox 4.0.4 zu installieren bleibt also weiter offen.

Gruß

Ch. HanischLast edited by Hanisch on Wed Mar 23, 2011 4:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Version 4.0.4 der Additions ist auch in Gentoo enthalten, aber keyword-masked. zum unmaskieren einfach in die /etc/portage/package.keyword eintragen. Siehe hier
> 
> 

 

----------

## Hanisch

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

>  *Christian99 wrote:*   
> 
> 2. Version 4.0.4 der Additions ist auch in Gentoo enthalten, aber keyword-masked. zum unmaskieren einfach in die /etc/portage/package.keyword eintragen. Siehe hier
> 
>  

 

Leider weiß ich nicht, was ich da genau machen muß, werde aus dem Link nicht schlau.

Und beim Booten erhalte ich jetzt:

```
...

* Starting VirtualBox Guest Additions ...

* modprobe  vboxguest failed
```

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Max Steel

Ich versuche mal dir das ganze zu erklären:

Befehl: eix virtualbox-guest-additions  (eix macht das selbe wie emerge -s <paket> nur schneller und besser)

```
* app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions

     Available versions:  3.1.8-r2 (~)3.2.10 3.2.12 ~4.0.0 {X kernel_linux}

     Homepage:            http://www.virtualbox.org/

     Description:         VirtualBox kernel modules and user-space tools for Linux guests

```

Jetzt siehst du hier, du hast die Versionen 3.1.8-r2 und 3.2.12 ohne Tilde, diese sind im stabilen Zweig.

Die Version 4.0.0 hat eine Tilde vornedran, diese ist im testing Zweig

die Version 3.2.10 hat eine Tilde in runden Klammern, diese ist auch im testing Zweig, allerdings durch eine Zeile in /etc/portage/package.keywords freigeschaltet.

Soooo, installiert ist auf dem System bisher keine einzige. Wenn ich einfach ein emerge -a virtualbox-guest-additions ausführen würde, würde er mir nur die Version 3.2.12 installieren wollen, obwohl ich die Version 4.0.0 mindestens bräuchte.

Nun gibt es die Möglichkeit über /etc/portage/package.keywords dieses Paket freizuschalten:

tail /etc/portage/package.keywords/virtualbox [*]

```
app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions
```

(Achtung: das gibt jede Testing Version die irgendwann wann mal im portage-tree vorhanden ist frei zur Installation, für solche Pakete dessen update-muss auf die updates des host-systems basieren empfehle ich das keywoarding einzelner Versionen mit =<categorie>/<paket>-<version>)

nach einem darauffolgenden emerge -a virtualbox-guest-additions sehen wir:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-4.0.0  USE="hal"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.0.0  USE="dri"

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-4.0.0  USE="X"
```

Auftrag erfüllt!

Genauso funktioniert das zum maskieren einzelner Pakete (package.mask),

zum unmaskieren einzelner Pakete aus dem Hyper-maybebreaksyoursystem-dontuseit-youhavetoknowwhatyoudo-Zweig (package.unmask),

sowie zum setzen spezieller USE-Flags für einzelne Pakete (package.use).

[*]:

Die Datei /etc/portage/package.keywords und ihre ganzen pendante können auch Ordner sein, während die Dateien in den Ordnern widerum frei benannt werden dürfen.

man portage gibt Auskunft über die Dateien-Syntaxe.

PS:

Hmmmm, der letzte Sync auf Papas System ist vom 10. Jan... Zeit für ein Update.

PPS:

Wie christian99 schon andeutete lies dir das handbook sauber durch. Dann erklärt sich vieles von selbst, webb dann noch fragen offen sind, frag. Aber bitte unterlasse das: "Ich weiß nicht was ich machen muss, bitte gebt mir ein Schritt-für-Schritt-Tut.

Edith:

Dank an Josef.95 für die Berichtigung.

Es sind natürlich Tilden statt Rauten.

----------

## Hanisch

Hallo Max Stiehl,

danke erst mal für Deine Mühe.

Aber ich möchte doch vorab noch wissen, warum die Installation der GuestAdditions nach der Methode über die 'VBoxGuestAdditions.iso'  nicht unter Gentoo funktioniert.

Und dann  noch, wie ich die installierten und  nicht funktionierenden Teile wieder weg kriege, und warum DKMS fehlt in Gentoo.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber ich möchte doch vorab noch wissen, warum die Installation der GuestAdditions nach der Methode über die 'VBoxGuestAdditions.iso'  nicht unter Gentoo funktioniert.

 

Tut es nicht? Ich sehe keine Probleme, wenn.Du das iso korrekt in VirtualBox einbindest, im Gast mountest und die passenden Additions via sh als root installierst.

----------

## Finswimmer

DKMS ist etwas *buntu/debian spezifisches.

Generell ist es keine gute Idee irgendetwas im Systembereich an Portage vorbei zu installieren.

Da der Inhalt der VBoxGuestAdditions.iso identisch mit dem Paket app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions ist, ist das auch komplett unnötig.

Es macht dir sogar deutlich mehr Arbeit.

Wie du die installierten Teile wieder wegbekommst weiß ich nicht nicht genau, evtl. ist auf der CD (.iso) ein uninstaller?

----------

## Hanisch

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

>  *Hanisch wrote:*   
> 
> Aber ich möchte doch vorab noch wissen, warum die Installation der GuestAdditions nach der Methode über die 'VBoxGuestAdditions.iso'  nicht unter Gentoo funktioniert. 
> 
> Tut es nicht? Ich sehe keine Probleme, wenn.Du das iso korrekt in VirtualBox einbindest, im Gast mountest und die Additions via sh als root installierst.

 

Das funktioniert eben nicht, wie im Posting vom 23.03.2011 1:05pm schon mitgeteilt. Es fehlt 'dkms' - warum?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Christian99

nun, wieso die cd unbedingt dkms (was auch immer das ist...) braucht, solltest du eher die macher von Virtual Box fragen....

----------

## cryptosteve

"Das funktioniert eben nicht" ist eine Beschreibung, mit der man Dir weder bei Gentoo, noch bei aptosid weiterhelfen kann. Und auch der von Dir genannte Beitrag enthält keine ernsthafte Fehlermeldung. Guck mal ins Logfile.

Zu dkms wurde bereits etwas von finswimmer gesagt.

----------

## Hanisch

Hallo Finswimmer,

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> DKMS ist etwas *buntu/debian spezifisches.
> 
> Generell ist es keine gute Idee irgendetwas im Systembereich an Portage vorbei zu installieren.
> 
> Da der Inhalt der VBoxGuestAdditions.iso identisch mit dem Paket app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions ist, ist das auch komplett unnötig.
> ...

 

Auf der CD (.iso) gibt es keinen uninstaller.

Die Teile wurden auch alle installiert, nur das Anbinden an den Kernel via dkms fehlt. Es  kommt immer noch beim Booten:

```
* modprobe vboxguest failed
```

Mit 'emerge -av app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions' habe ich nur die Additions für VirtualBox 3.2.12 erhalten.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Christian99

mach doch das, was max gesagt hat. dann kriegst du auch die guest additions 4.0.4

----------

## Hanisch

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> mach doch das, was max gesagt hat. dann kriegst du auch die guest additions 4.0.4

 

So, habe versucht, das zu machen, was Max Steel vorgeschlagen hat.

```
# tail /etc/portage/package.keywords/virtualbox

app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions
```

```
# emerge -av virtualbox-guest-additions

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.2.12  USE="X" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

!!! The following update has been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies:

app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions:0

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.0.4" have been masked.                                                                 

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.0.4 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

(dependency required by "app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-4.0.4[X]" [ebuild])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] no

Quitting.

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

Nun weiß ich nicht weiter, wie ich 'virtualbox-guest-additions-4.0.4' installliere und wie und ob ich die via ISO-CD installierten Module weg kriege.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Christian99

uups, sorry, da fehlt tatsächlich noch was. Nur oberflächlich gelesen:)

```

app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions ~[amd64/x86]
```

so muss es heißen, wobei [amd64/x86] entweder amd64 oder x86 sein, je nachdem ob du eine 32 oder 64 bit installation hasst.

EDIT: vergiss das oben, du musst noch

```
x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox
```

 unmasken, was eine abhängigkeit von app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions X ist. Geht genau so wie zuvor, also irgendwo in /etc/portage/package.keywords hinzufügen.

----------

## Hanisch

Hallo,

das habe ich nun gemacht und erhalte:

```
# tail /etc/portage/package.keywords/virtualbox 

app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions

x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox
```

```
# emerge -av virtualbox-guest-additions    

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-3.2.12  USE="X" 0 kB                                                               

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

!!! The following update has been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies:

app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions:0

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-4.0.4" have been masked.                                             

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-4.0.4 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

(dependency required by "app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-4.0.4[X]" [ebuild])                                                       

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] no

Quitting.

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

Damit kann ich aber immer noch nichts anfangen.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## firefly

steht doch eigentlich alles da;)

die virtualbox-guest-additions-4.0.4 haben auch eine abhängigkeit zu x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-4.0.4 und diese version ist genauso wie die virtualbox-guest-additions und xf86-video-virtualbox als unstable markeirt  :Smile: 

einfach das gleiche tun wie für xf86-video-virtualbox

----------

## Hanisch

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> einfach das gleiche tun wie für xf86-video-virtualbox

 

```
# tail /etc/portage/package.keywords/virtualbox

app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions

x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox

x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox

```

```
# emerge -av virtualbox-guest-additions

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-4.0.4 [3.2.12] 68,546 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.0.4 [3.2.12] USE="dri" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-4.0.4  USE="X" 0 kB

Total: 3 packages (2 upgrades, 1 new), Size of downloads: 68,546 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 
```

So müßte es wohl jetzt gehen. 

Und noch in /etc/make.conf

```
INPUT_DEVICES="virtualbox"

VIDEO_DEVICES="virtualbox"
```

Bleibt nur noch die Frage, was bedeutet das 'U'? Und müßte ich nicht vorher die installierten Moduln - von der ISO-CD installiert - löschen?

Gruß

Ch. HanischLast edited by Hanisch on Fri Mar 25, 2011 10:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

U = Update

N = New

R = Rebuild

----------

## Josef.95

Statt nun die virtualbox-guest-additions zu mergen würde ich dir empfehlen beim Paket

app-emulation/virtualbox die USE-Flag additions zu setzen.

Dann hast du deine guest-additions gleich mit als Abhängigkeit.

Sprich baue dann virtualbox mit der emerge Option --newuse --deep neu.

----------

## Hanisch

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> U = Update 

 

Ja, aber ich habe doch noch gar keine VirtualBox und was damit zusammenhängt installiert.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   U = Update  
> 
> Ja, aber ich habe doch noch gar keine VirtualBox und was damit zusammenhängt installiert.
> 
> Gruß
> ...

 

Anscheinend schon  :Wink: 

Das kommt wohl durch INPUT_DEVICES="virtualbox"

----------

## Hanisch

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Statt nun die virtualbox-guest-additions zu mergen würde ich dir empfehlen beim Paket
> 
> app-emulation/virtualbox die USE-Flag additions zu setzen.
> 
> Dann hast du deine guest-additions gleich mit als Abhängigkeit.
> ...

 

Das verwirrt mich nun schon wieder. Wie und wo setze ich dieses USE-Flag 'additions'?

Und dann

```
# emerge -av --newuse --deep virtualbox-guest-additions
```

Ist das so richtig?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Josef.95

Nicht ganz...

Im Grunde brauchst du nur ein 

```
emerge -av virtualbox
```

 loslassen  :Wink: 

Wenn du bei diesem Paket die USE-Flag additions mit gesetzt hast dann wird alles benötigte (virtualbox-additions) gleich mit installiert.

Schau dir zb mal die USE-Flags vom Paket virtualbox an. 

```
$ equery uses virtualbox
```

 Dann siehst du was ich meine.

----------

## Christian99

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Statt nun die virtualbox-guest-additions zu mergen würde ich dir empfehlen beim Paket
> 
> app-emulation/virtualbox die USE-Flag additions zu setzen.
> 
> Dann hast du deine guest-additions gleich mit als Abhängigkeit.
> ...

 

Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Es gibt nämlich 2 Pakete:

```
app-emulation/virtualbox-additions

     Available versions:  3.2.12!m (~)4.0.2!m (~)4.0.4!m

     Installed versions:  4.0.4!m(18:40:32 20.02.2011)

     Homepage:            http://www.virtualbox.org/

     Description:         CD image containing guest additions for VirtualBox

app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions

     Available versions:  3.2.12 (~)4.0.2 (~)4.0.4 {X kernel_linux}

     Homepage:            http://www.virtualbox.org/

     Description:         VirtualBox kernel modules and user-space tools for Linux guests

```

die useflag additions von virtualbox zieht nur ersteres paket mit rein. es macht ja auch keinen sinn, in einer virtuellen Maschine virtual box zu installieren, nur um die guest additions als abhängigkeit zu bekommen.

Also Hanisch, ich würde virtualbox nicht emergen, da du das in der virtuellen maschine sicher nicht brauchst, und das cdimage hast du ja bereits.

Hm... wäre mal interessant. kann man virtualbox in einer virtuellen maschine laufen lassen?  :Smile: 

----------

## Josef.95

Upps, sorry

Christian99 hat natürlich recht.

Also vergiss meine oberen Beiträge.

Danke für den Einwand bzw die korrektur

----------

## Hanisch

Hallo,

habe jetzt die GuestAdditions via 'emerge -av virtualbox-guest-additions' installiert mit den Einstellungen für VirtualBox 4.0.4.

Leider funktioniert das jetzt nicht.

Maschine ->  Automatische Anpassung der Gastanzeige    ist nach wie vor ausgegraut und

```
 # mount -t vboxsf transfer /home/benutzer/Shared_transfer

/sbin/mount.vboxsf: mounting failed with the error: No such device
```

Also das funktioniert nicht und das Installieren von der VBoxGuestAdditions.iso ja auch nicht.

Beim Booten erhalte ich:

```

...

* Starting the VirtualBox Guest Additions ...

* modprobe vboxguest failed

Starting VirtualBox Guest additions service VirtiualBox Additions module not loaded!

...
```

```
# modprobe vboxguest

FATAL: Error inserting vboxguest (/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/misc/vboxguest.ko): Invalid module format

```

Woran kann das nun wieder liegen?

Ob das am Kernel liegt? Sollte ich mir den Genkernel  installieren?

Was ist denn hier noch zu machen?

Gruß

Ch. HanischLast edited by Hanisch on Fri Mar 25, 2011 1:00 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Christian99

das mit dem mounten über vbox hat bei mir auch net richtig funktioniert, hab dann nfs genommen, keine probleme

----------

## Hanisch

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> das mit dem mounten über vbox hat bei mir auch net richtig funktioniert, hab dann nfs genommen, keine probleme

 

Kannst Du mir das mit dem nfs mal erklären.

Danke.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Christian99

Network File System, so was ähnliches wie samba(=windows-freigaben)

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/NFS

oder auf deutssch, aber nicht gentoo-spezifisch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NFS

----------

## Hanisch

Hallo,

jetzt habe ich mir einen neuen Kernel gebacken und dann anschließend mit

```
# module-rebuild rebuild
```

die GuestAdditions erneut dazu compiliert.

Jetzt scheinen die GuestAdditions zu funktionieren, jedenfalls was die 'Automatische Anpassung der Gastanzeige' anbetrifft.

Das Mounten des Shared Folder hingegen funktioniert nicht.

```
# mount -t vboxsf transfer /home/benutzer/Shared_transfer

/sbin/mount.vboxsf: mounting failed with the error: Invalid argument

```

Was mache ich da falsch?

===>> Jetzt funktioniert es! - alles paletti soweit.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

